# B.O from probiotics?



## Scott1982 (Jul 4, 2007)

This is going to sound crazy but I recently had some major issues with body odor which started right around th time I started taking probiotics. I have excellent hygeine (shower 3x a day change clothes twice a day) and use prescription antiperspirant plus prescription antibiotic lotion on the underarms. Is it possible that priobiotics could actually cause body odor rather than fix it??? Maybe just initially??Whether you think this is possible or unlikely please respond. Thanks.


----------



## pb4 (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi Scott I suppose anything's possible but honestly I really doubt it...hormones do funny things to the body, it could be that your body is undergoing some kind of hormonal/testostinal change or something to do with health issues...probiotics are simply good bacteria and if anything I would think one would have odor issues from too much bad bacteria...like myself with having bad breath before I started taking probiotics, no no more bad breath, among many other benefits.If it gets worse or really bothers you, you should see your doc because there could be some underlying health issue causing this. Maybe even a particular RX you may be taking?


----------

